# I'm afraid of trail riding, please help...



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a mare for 3 years, she's quite temperament, but I don't have any problems riding her. Till now I used to ride with my friend on trail, but we got in a fight, and now I'm riding alone. I'm not afraid of falling of my mare, she obeys me and I have no problems with her. But I'm afraid of dogs, machines, people working... I'm afraid of Candy getting hurt. What if dog bites her, or she gets panicky because something, and falls and hurts herself? I'm riding only near home now, but I want to be on horse for few hours sometimes too, and now I don't dare to 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm sorry that you and your friend got into a fight  Venturing out on your own is always scarey, and those "What if's" always go through your mind. 

The more you get out there, the more exposed the both of you will become, and hopefully, the more confident you both will get as well  I am not saying that you should just buck up and get out there alone - because you have to stay within your comfort zone, and awknowledge your fears, but there are ways that can help you feel more "comfortable".

Is there anyone else you can contact who would be willing to trail ride with you? If not, do you have someone at home or at the barn that you can keep in contact with? My friend, when he goes out on his own, has walkie talkies. He carries one, and he leaves the other with the BO - so that if something were to go wrong, they can keep in touch.

Also, notes - notes help. Stating where you are going, what time you left and if you are not back at such n such time, send help. Two way phones also, if you have access to that?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/riding-alone-79107/

Check out this thread ,I started it, but I have gotten a lot of feedback on what to bring, and what to do if you see an animal and lots of really good information.


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I ride out in my arena when no one is around quite a bit. I used to get nervous because my mom put all these bad thoughts into my head. Once I got my cell phone I stop worrying as much.

I decided that if I ever want to trail ride a lot I would invest in a safety vest, just to be safe. I would want to be galloping on the trails and if I were to fall off, I would fall hard. So maybe think about trying to find a cheap/used vest. Plus ALWAYS wear a helmet out on the trails, esp. alone. You really don't want to risk falling off and getting knocked out because you bumbed your head (it could still happen WITH a helmet). If you have a cell phone, make sure it is full charged and you have a case for it that can attach to your pants or arm or something. NEVER attach it to the horse (horse runs off without you = no phone).
Also, you could tell people at the barn that if you aren't back in an hour they should call you to see if you are alright. Make sure people know where you are at!

I know I sound over protective right now, but I have heard some pretty bad stories about stuff that has happened to people out on the trails.

Have fun and stay safe!!


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

That Riding Alone thread is very helpful, I second taking a look at it. Also when starting out outside, it's important to build your confidence and that of your horse. The first time, go for a short ride and finish on a good note. Never stop the trail ride because your horse pulls up to go back or starts being foul. You want to end the ride positively. Make a mental note of how far you went. The next time you go, try to go a bit farther than the least time, and just keep doing that, gradually increasing your distance, you'll gain confidence in the area you keep riding through but you'll also build your confidence by going farther. Don't be too afraid of what might happen. be as prepared as you can be, and then hop on and go have fun. if something happens, remember to remain calm and try to think about the situation, the worst thing is to panic, cause the horse will feel that. Good luck, and ride safe! Always wear your helmet and ALWAYS tell someone where you are going and when you plan to be back (even if it's a note on the front of your tack box).


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Aww that's too bad. I agree with one hot fuzz that you should make sure that someone knows that you are out on a trail alone. It's also a good idea to really strategize your ride. Make sure that you are going for your ride out of earshot from the herd so that you horse doesn't get called to and run off with you; be careful on trails with a lot of slippery dried leaves (avoid them if you can) and bring a cell phone. Just a few suggestions there. You don't have to give up trail riding because you and your friend don't talk and you are smart to be cautious about it because it can become a serious situation. Also maybe start by trail riding for short periods of time close to the barn and then once you are comfortable you can start going out further and longer.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, you were all very helpful. Noone can ride with me, but I always tell my mom I am going. The problem is I change route a lot, last time I saw 2 dogs 100 meters away and I take other route... I have my phone with me, but there is bad signal almost everywhere. I'll buy a saddle bag (is it the right word?) and take some vet kit with me. What kind of saddle bag should be okay? I'll start slowly like you said. I have a safe vest, but it's very uncomfortable and disturbs me... Helmet is always with me. Thanks again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Not sure how you ride. They have western versions of this but these are pads that have pockets for you to put things in. Probably a good idea to keep really important things on you like some else mentioned. I know it feels ridiculous but perhaps a fanny pack or other small carrying item would help!

English Trail Saddle Pad with Pockets and Extra CushioningEquestrian International


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

With your mare, what are you comfortable doing? Would you be willing to go on a trail just walking? If so, just go for a quick walk ride. Build confidence. Another thing that may help calm you is knowing you are prepared. If you had a cellphone, first aid kit, and mace (for creeps/dogs) would you feel better? Take things slow, and easy and you will probably start to relax more on the trail.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

These are all great riding alone tips to which I have none to add. However (always a however:wink I would look at the reason I lost a friend & decide if it was worth it. There must have been something you liked about your friend that you became friends in the first place?
Sometimes friends fight but that doesn't have to mean the friendship is over. If it did most of us would not be on speaking terms with our own families.
Just something to think about. Good luck.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

That pads seem great! Is anybody riding with fanny pack? Is it comfortable? I'll take it slow, first thing to do is to get something to put vet kit into. I'll feel much safer. Yeah, I'm willing to just walk with her. I gallop reguraly on trail, but mostly walk. Oh, and I ride english style. 
There is no way to be friends with my friend again... She changed, she's not caring person she was, she is person whose horses are never out, person that lets her gelding coughing for months, and gives me to know that clothes and that stuff are more important than horses. I'm not going to be friend with someone like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

manca said:


> That pads seem great! Is anybody riding with fanny pack? Is it comfortable? I'll take it slow, first thing to do is to get something to put vet kit into. I'll feel much safer. Yeah, I'm willing to just walk with her. I gallop reguraly on trail, but mostly walk. Oh, and I ride english style.
> There is no way to be friends with my friend again... She changed, she's not caring person she was, she is person whose horses are never out, person that lets her gelding coughing for months, and gives me to know that clothes and that stuff are more important than horses. I'm not going to be friend with someone like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is fair. Those things would push my limits too. I respect your convictions.


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm sure you could ride with a fanny pack =) Just rotate it to your back or hip so it doesn't interfere with your body and the saddle. If you decide to go on a longer ride you could wear a small backpack too (pack a picnic for you and your horse  ) Another thing you can try is put a halter on your horse ontop of your english bridle (u'd have to hold the lead rope since you don't have a horn) this can help you because it's like having a safety blanket and can b]make you feel more comfortable cause if something where to happen, you have that extra control to stop your horse. For cell phones, I would recommend a lanyard made for phones. Put it around your neck while trail riding because then its a) on your person always, b) will not fall out of your pocket and be hard to get to and c) it won't fall off cause those silly cell phone holders are not made very well and always seem to fall off of your jeans x) 

Good luck!


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

If you are comfortable just waking her, maybe go out for a nice long walk on the trails with her, maybe trot a little and just work up your confidence. Example: If you walked on the trails with a trot at the end for a week. Then walk and trot on the trails. Then maybe throw in a canter at the end, until you are comfortable at all speeds.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Today I'll go for a short walk, a bit less than hour, and I'll see how it'll go. I'll report back. And I stole fanny pack from my cousin 
Yesterday I went for a walk with Candy (just walking beside her), and we met a dog. She was panick, but I knew that dog, so I called him closer and when she saw him at close, she immediatly calmed down and started grazing. We could continue our walk then 

Thank you for help everybody!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Ride went well. After first 5 minutes I met my exfriend and her dad riding. I have some problems with Candy, because she didn't understand why she has to go alone. She was causing me some problems, but I manage to calm her down. The rest of ride was great. I yelled at some dogs that followed me and dismounted when they didn't stop, and that time they ran away. I troted a bit and sang christmas carols all the way 
Should I go on the same route today or do something else? Candy's not tired, she is used to work almost everyday.


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome glad it went well! I don't think it matters which route you go. Whichever one you feel most comfortable on is the one you should choose. Keep us posted!!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

The biggest change happened in my head. I was used to just turn around and run off if I saw something, I thought that can scare Candy. It's still my first thought to turn back if I see something, but now I say to myself that those things aren't going to ruin my ride. That I'm prepared and safe. And in this two days it happened 4 times and then Candy wasn't even a bit scared of them. I even cantered today on a way I wasn't for long, and it was a great feeling


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad its going well! Sounds like great progress! Good job =D


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I do know exactly how you feel. My husband works a night shift and sleeps during the afternoons. Even if I took my cell phone and tried to call him he wouldn't wake up. I've finally just bucked up and started doing it. I have my closest neighbor and relatives #s and I can always call 911. 
Vida seems to love going out just the 2 of us which was a major surprise. I thought she would be calling for her buddies the whole time. Its nice to go at our own pace (which is fast lol). I have 2 horses I have to keep ridden and I find it much easier to ride the younger with my husband and his horses along in the mornings and my old gal in the afternoons when he's asleep.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You have to be confident for your horse as she will take her cues from you if you are her leader. 

Could you have a friend or family member expose her to some of the things that you are afraid of in a safe environment. Maybe when you see how she reacts to those things, you will have more confidence?

I used to have a dangerous mare and I would ride alone in an arena all the time with no one on the property. I used to leave my cell phone by the gate because I worried about falling on it and breaking it, and I hoped I would always be able to at least drag myself back to the gate. So I do understand the fear you feel. 
But when a horse spooks or freaks at something the most important thing you can do is stay calm and in control. Your fear will cause your horse more.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

The biggest problems I have are dogs... We used to have a german shepard and he was always with this mare, he ran with her, never live her alone. He was kicked too, but he didn't mind it, he kept running after her. And she was alone in the stable that time, so she missed him and called him if he wasn't with her. Well he was very old, and when he was barely walking we put him to sleep  Now we don't have a dog, we have a biting pony instead  
If Candy sees dog when I'm riding, then everything's fine. But some of the dogs just jump and start barking all of sudden... And there is one place I fell down because of the dog and I'm terrified with it. I fell under the mare and saw her hoof moving forward my head, but I managed to move, so she stepped on my arm instead. I'll went there when I'll be a bit more confident, first just walking beside her... I'm trying to be as much confident as I can and slowly it's getting better, but I have to just go and see that nothing happens.


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

I definately get that. No dogs where I ride but I ran into a bear once- and avoided that spot fir a long time =D You will get it sounds like you are coming right along!


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Dogs are a big thing for a lot of horses. I went riding in a field once with a friend and her dog. My boy was still young so when I asked for a canter he did what most babies do and bucked, I lost my seat and he ran off. But then my friends shepherd took off after him and chased him all over the place.... it wasn't a good experience. Do you have any friends with dogs? If so, ask them if they could help you with sacking out your horse. Hold your horse in the middle of a ring (in a rope halter so it has no chance of breaking, we want all animals to be safe) and have your friend make the dog bark (a good dog can be taught to speak easy) have her make the dog bark over and over until your horse doesn't care. Or you can use a different approach and say "Noise" when the dog starts barking, it will warn your mare that their might be a loud noise soon but she doesn't need to be fearful cause you know it's going to happen and as the lead horse, you aren't afraid and neither should she.

Now get your friend to leave the arena and *hide* and have your friend get the dog barking again at unexpected times. Have her make the dog be very quite for a long time and then start again, make it so your mare doesn't expect it. When you feel comfortable start doing simple groundwork while the dog keeps barking unexpectedly. Now make your horse stand again and have your friend bring the dog out and start bounding around and playing with it, get it to move in unexpected ways so your mare learns a dog can be goofy and move in a crazy manner, but she's ok, because you are not afraid.

Now one of the fun parts, make sure you have good control over your mare and have your friend walk the dog up on a leash, then them interact and say hello, then have your friend walk away, do it till the horse no longer is spooky about this.

Now have your friend stand near you, in front of the horse and call their dog from a sit-stay. The do should be trained well enough to run right up to your friend and not to the horse, do this till she's not worried, then slowly have your friend move closer to you and your horses head, having the dog run up to her. Your horse will learn that a dog can run up on her but it's ok cause the dog won't hurt her. 

The next step would be riding your horse and having your friend playing with the dog nearby and making it bark and run up in front of your mare all over again. Your horse will slowly gain the confidence it needs to understand that yes, this is a predator, yes it could be dangerous, but she's not allowed to run away or misbehave as long as you are with her cause you are going to take care of her. Hope that helps! That's what I did to get my horse used to dogs again.

Everything takes time, do not rush her or you will end up in danger. A good horse has had time put into it so it understands not to panic every time something unexpected takes place. Always end her lesson on a good note when working with something she is uncomfortable with, do not use punishment for her behaving like a horse and never end her on a bad note. She'll get it and you and her will be safer because of it.

Good luck!


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

That's a great idea! I'll ask my neighbour. Also my other neighbour's dog helps me, because he is always with us when we're doing ground work 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneHotFuzz (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck. Keep it safe.


----------

